# Weird yellow all over sponge thing



## bobo (Sep 12, 2004)

When i scan to find max clock after about 5 minutes the sponge thing is covered with a huge yellow blotch.  If somebody knows what i could do to fix this, please help.  this really worries me about my card.
thanks.
-ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB w/ arctic cooling VGA silencer
-OEM P4 3.0Ghz
-Asus P4P800 mobo


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 12, 2004)

which clocks are you running? card? system?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 13, 2004)

OMG! That's some heavy artifacting! do you get artifacts in games?,  and as zealot said before, are you OCing your card too much? What Catalysts are you using btw?


----------



## Slayerstaps (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the card just doesn't like to be oced


----------



## bobo (Sep 13, 2004)

-ATI Radeon 9800 pro 128 with arctic cooling vga silencer  
-running catalyst 4.8
-P4 3.0ghz
-Asus P4P800
I was running the clock speed at default when i kept getting these.  I think it just may be the program because before the .23 beta i was getting about 411/378 without artifacts. oh ya, warlock i dont get any artifacts in games.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 13, 2004)

Then it's probably an AtiTool bug, roll back to the previous installation that worked and everything should be fine.


----------



## bobo (Sep 13, 2004)

that would  probably be a good idea, thanks for the help.


----------



## manicx (Sep 15, 2004)

jesus!!!!


----------



## Arto (Oct 2, 2004)

I get the same thing... i have a Radeon 9000 card (yeah i know ), is it a bug?


----------



## Arto (Oct 4, 2004)

I updated the drivers and it works fine now. But i'm wondering... the clock went from 250 to 280 and kept going.. is that normal?


----------

